# hood fitment problem



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

wats up guys, i got this CF hood and it came with the car wen i bought it, the hood is fully locked within the latch, but if u look closely at the pic below, there's quite alotta space between the hood and headlights, i was looking for a better fitment it looks like a i have raised hood conversion, but instead of the back of the hood raised, its the front of the hood!, im a noob with hood fitment and such, so would i need to readjust the hood latch or would it be something else? 










i dont know if u can tell the problem just form that picture but it kinda gives you an idea of how my hood is, ill take a picture of the engine bay with the hood latch and radiator support and such later today.


----------



## tidoubleger24 (Apr 23, 2005)

theres two things you can do to fix you problem

1) open the hood and screw down the rubber bump stops until the hood gaps are where you want them to be, and you'll know when you have gone too far down when the hood is fully latched and you can move the hood up and down a little (ie its not resting against the rubber stops). You want it to be fully latched and slightly pulled against the rubber so that the hood cant move.

2) Its also possible that the latch itself is too high, and you can move them on some cars ( i dont own a s13 yet, and ive never looked under the hood to tell) What would be happening is that the rubber stops were spun all the way down, but the latch itself is holding the hood up, so move the latch down some and then go to step 1 

good luck, if you have anymore problems lemme know


----------

